# muskrat and ****



## zachary (Dec 28, 2008)

i need help with some good **** and muskrat lures and baits i live in iowa and also some good sets i could use oh ans also some house hold items i could use like anise oil, and that 
email me at [email protected]


----------



## THEfishguts (Mar 5, 2009)

best bait/lure ive seen for **** is sardiens in oil. thats what i use almost all the time for them. muskrat i usualy set on sign, in other words a runway thats muddy i know they are using, or a feed bed with fresh chewings or a log say with droppings on it. for bait apples carrots or even spearmint gum will draw them in.
little tip. if your looking for fresh runways try spotlighting at night. the muddy runs will show up much better.


----------



## tyler fields (Mar 1, 2009)

jack mackeral is all i use


----------

